# A5 or M2



## fowlfreak (Apr 15, 2013)

I am looking for a new gun. I currently have a super nova and love it. I also own 2 of the old A5s and love them too. I will be putting a patternmasster on it too. Any thoughts will help


----------



## fieldgeneral (Feb 12, 2013)

For what you pay for them they will all work fine, just take care of them. If you want a semi that you don't ever need to clean and it will still fire, buy a SBE2. I shoot a lot of rounds thru mine and clean it rarely to never and she performs.


----------



## Dbishop311 (Aug 12, 2012)

I agree with the previous post. I own both a sbe2 and a new a5. Both great guns that have performed flawless. Although the sbe2 shoulders a bit better for me. Cant go wrong either way.


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Do not limit yourself, check out other semi auto guns as well you may be surprised at how well others fit and feel. Not knocking the guns you are looking at but simply stating a fact that fit is the most important issue when it comes to a shotgun and use. From improvement in your overall shooting to actual felt recoil.


----------



## Fowlweather_13 (Mar 21, 2013)

I have a M2 and love it got it in 2005 my buddy got the new A5 this last season and a couple of morning we traded guns they both feel great but the only thing I noticed was the A5 seemed lighter than the M2 and kicked somewhat harder but I am a big boy and that made no difference to me. I also bought my dad a Stoger M2000 that I really enjoy shooting that preforms flawlessly in the duck blind. I also own and shot a Rem 11-87 sportsman and a Rem 1100 Magnum I cannot tell you which is the best or my favorite but they preform will in certain situations.


----------



## SOTA'N'KOTA (Sep 9, 2004)

M2


----------



## Baldplate33 (Sep 14, 2013)

Love the A5 old or new. Great guns, but you can't go wrong with Benelli, ya just can't there great waterfowl guns.


----------



## Gunny (Aug 18, 2005)

M2


----------



## Quackattack27 (Aug 20, 2012)

I own a new a5 a maxus and 2 12ga sx3's and a 20 sx3 I will choose my sx3 over anything they all shoot great but it's personal preference I bought the 20 right before dove season and love it I shoot patternmaster and Kent's and that's a deadly combo


----------

